# قصة حياة موسوليني !!!



## فراشة مسيحية (2 أكتوبر 2008)

قصة حياة بينيتو موسوليني !!! ​
سيرة حياته

ولد بينيتو موسوليني 29 يوليو 1883 وترعرع في قرية دوفو دينو بريدابيو قرية صغيرة بشمال إيطاليا .من ابوين ايطاليين روزا واليساندرو موسوليني.وسمي بنيتو على اسم الرئيس الاصلاحي المكسيكي بينيتو خواريس. وكانت والدته معلمة وابوه حداد . كانت عائلته فقيرة كسائر عائلات الاقارب والجيران وعندما كان موسوليني طفلا كان همجي ومتهور. ومنع من دخول كنيسة والدته لسوء سلوكه فكان يرمي رواد الكنيسة بالحجارة.اضطر إلى دخول المدرسة متاخرا في مدرسة داخلية. لم يكن كثير الكلام ولكنه كان يجيد استعمال قبضته.. عندما كان في الثامنه من عمره كان يسرق ودائم الشجار مع بقية اقرانه . وكان دائم المشاكل في المدرسة وقد طرد من المدرسة لطعنه ولد آخر بالسكين في مؤخرته.

فى عام 1902 هاجر إلى سويسرا هربا من الخدمة العسكرية. خلال هذه الفترة لم يستطع العثور على عمل دائم فيها ، وتم القبض عليه بتهمة التشرد وسجن ليلة واحدة. ففي صبيحة يوم 24 يوليو 1902، أُوقف من طرف الشرطة تحت جسر قضى تحته ليلته. لم يكن بحوزته حينها إلا جواز سفر وشهادة التخرج من مدرسة المعلمين و15 سنتيما.

اشتغل مدرسا مؤقتا للصف الإبتدائي في بلدة غوالتياري لكن لم يتمّ تجديد عقد عمله بسبب علاقة أقامها مع سيدة كان زوجها متغيبا لأداء الخدمة العسكرية.

قضى موسوليني الأشهر الأولى من عام 1904 بين جنيف وآنماس (في فرنسا المجاورة) في عقد اجتماعات وإلقاء محاضرات ذات طابع سياسي ونقابي إضافة إلى مراسلات صحفية مع منشورات ومجلات اشتراكية وفوضوية.

وفي شهر أبريل من عام 1904، أفلت – بفضل تدخل حاسم من سلطات كانتون تيشينو – من الإبعاد مجددا إلى إيطاليا التي حُوكم فيها بتهمة التقاعس عن أداء الواجب العسكري. ثم تحول إلى لوزان حيث سجل في كلية العلوم الاجتماعية وتابع لبضعة أشهر محاضرات عالم الاجتماع فيلفريدو باريت

بعد ذلك ، وجد له عملا في مدينة تورينتو ذات الاصول الايطالية والتي كانت تحت سيطرة النمسا -المجر في شباط / فبراير 1909. هناك اشتغل شغلا اداري للفرع المحلي للحزب الاشتراكي ومحررا لصحيفة اففينيري دل لافوراتوري ( "مستقبل العامل"). في عام 1915 كان تزوج ورزق بابن من دالسير من سوبرامونتي بالقرب ترينتو. نشر رواية رومانسية مبتذلة بعنوان عشيقة الكاردينال بعد عفو عن الهاربين من خدمة الجيش.

في الفترة الفاصلة ما بين عامي 1908 و1910، أقام موسيليني في سويسرا لفترات متقطعة. فعمل بنّاء في شركة المقاولات البرية والحديدة في لوغانو حيث تعرف على الزعيم الإشتراكي غوليالمو كانيفاشيني الذي استضافه في بيته.

عندما اعلنت إيطاليا عام 1911 الحرب على تركيا وتحركت لغزو ليبيا ، قاد موسوليني ككل الاشتراكيين، مظاهرات ضد الحرب وحوكم وسجن لعدة اشهر، وبعد اطلاق سراحه رحب به الاشتراكيون وعينوه رئيسا لتحرير جريدتهم الوطنية إلى الامام.

ثم فجأة ودون مقدمات او مشاورات مع قيادة الحزب الاشتراكي نشر موسوليني مقالا في الجريدة يطالب فيه إيطاليا بالدخول إلى جانب الحلفاء في الحرب العالمية الاولى، فطرد من عمله والحزب واتهم بالخيانة، وقد فسر هذا التحول بانه قبض مبلغا سريا من الحكومة الفرنسية.

بدأت الحرب العالمية الاولى سنة 1914 وقد دخلت إيطاليا الحرب حيث قضى موسوليني عامان بالجيش و بعد انتهاء الحرب كانت إيطاليا تشهد كثيرا من المشاكل. لم يكن العمل متوفرا للجنود العائدين من الحرب.. والاسعار عالية ولم يكن بأستطاعة الفقراء شراء حوائجهم. وكانت هناك ألاضرابات في المدن وتشكلت العصابات من الفقراء وبدأت بحرق بيوت ألاغنياء. وكان الجميع خائفا من شئ ما.وقد أستشعر موسوليني مزاج الشعب وحالته النفسية و كان يرى غضب الجنود. لم يكن موسوليني راضي عن حياة الفقراء وكان يريد تغيير ذلك وكان يؤمن بأن العنف هو السبيل الوحيد لتحقيق ذلك.

اصبحت الفاشية حركة سياسية منظمه بعد اجتماع ميلانو ، في 23 مارس 1919 (أسس موسوليني فاسكي دي كومباتيمنتو في 23 فبراير). بعد فشله في انتخابات 1919، تمكن موسوليني من دخول البرلمان في عام 1921. شكلت الفاشية فرق مسلحة من المحاربين القدامى سميت سكوادريستي لارهاب الفوضويين والاشتراكيين والشيوعيين.

زحف موسوليني بتظاهراته الكبرى التي شارك فيها نحو اربعين الفا من اصحاب القمصان السود الذين جاءوا من مختلف المدن الايطالية ليحقق مسيرته الكبرى إلى روما المتهرئة عام 1922. هؤلاء الذين لم يكن لهم اي وجود غداة الحرب العالمية الاولى، فاذا بهم خلال سنوات قليلة يصل تعدادهم إلى عشرات الالوف من المضللين، الذين يحملون هوية الحزب الذي شكله موسوليني وينعمون بالامتيازات، وسط اوضاع متردية سياسيا واقتصاديا، هيأت لموسوليني الذي تحول من الاشتراكية إلى الفاشية من جعل حزبه بديلا لدولة لم تعد ذات وجود ومكنه من القيام بحملة ديماغوجية حرك من خلالها الغرائز المتطرفة لعدد كبير من العاطلين عن العمل من الجنود المسرحين، ومن ذوي السوابق الاجرامية، ومن فلول عصابات الاجرام المنظم المافيا والكومورا وفايدا فجعل لهم ايديولوجية متعصبة حد التطرف ليملأ الفراغ السياسي والايديولوجي والروحي المأزوم بسبب الهزيمة المريرة في الحرب العالمية الاولى

ونتيجة لعدم تدخل الحكومة تفاقمت المشكلة فقام موسوليني مقابل دعم مجموعة من الصناعيين بالموافقة على استخدام قواته في كسر الاضراب ووقف الانتفاضات الثوريه. عندما فشلت الحكومات الليبراليه التي ترأسها جوفاني جوليتي ، يفانوي بونومي و ويجي فاكتا في وقف انتشار الفوضى . إيطاليا استجابت له بطريقة سحرية في البداية وعاد العمال لمصانعهم والطلاب إلى مدارسهم وبدأ الدوتشي رحلة للسيطرة على السلطة بحيث اصبح في النهاية الحاكم الوحيد الذي لايخضع الا للملك.

2 تشرين الاول/ أكتوبر وباحتفال بمدينة نابولي الجنوبية يصرخ موسوليني اما ان تعطي لنا الحكومة او سناخذ حقنا بالمسير إلى روما وتجيبه الحشود.. إلى روما.. إلى روما. وبعد تنظيم الفاشيون لمظاهرات و مسيرات التهديد (مارسيا سو روما)"مسيرة روما" (28 أكتوبر 1922) ، توجه 14000 فاشي إلى روما بالقطارات والحافلات، ونتيجة الذعر الذي شعرت به الحكومة عرض على موسوليني منصب وزير في الحكومة، وناشد رئيس الوزراء الملك اعلان حالة الطوارىء، لكن الاخير رفض .

دعي فيتوري مانويلي الثالث( الملك الايطالي) موسوليني لتأليف حكومة جديدة وكان عمره آنذاك 39 سنة ، واصبح اصغر رئيس وزراء في تاريخ إيطاليا في 31 أكتوبر 1922 .

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىى يافراشه على القصه 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*رائع موضوعك فراشة
الانارة على عظما ء بغض النظر عن اعمالهم
عمل تثقيفي مهم
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> مرسىىىى يافراشه على القصه
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 أكتوبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *رائع موضوعك فراشة*
> 
> *الانارة على عظما ء بغض النظر عن اعمالهم*
> *عمل تثقيفي مهم*
> ...


----------



## سيزار (2 أكتوبر 2008)

انا احب هذا النوع من التاريخ بجد ممتاز

شكرا فراشه على الموضوع الشديد​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 أكتوبر 2008)

سيزار قال:


> انا احب هذا النوع من التاريخ بجد ممتاز​
> 
> 
> شكرا فراشه على الموضوع الشديد ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 أكتوبر 2008)

Dona Nabil قال:


> ​


----------

